# 1.5G Nano Pics



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Couple of current pics of my 1.5G Mr. Aqua Nano


----------



## Sean W. (Feb 2, 2014)

What a great looking tank!

Looks like you removed all the hardware for the pics.
What light and filter are you using? how are you adding co2?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Sean W. said:


> What a great looking tank!
> 
> Looks like you removed all the hardware for the pics.
> What light and filter are you using? how are you adding co2?


Thanks!

The equipment is as follows:

-UP Aqua LED Light (36 dim leds). Was lowlight on my Mini S (3.5G) on this one (1.5G) it's significantly brighter
-Azoo Mignon HOB 
-Macro Aqua Disposable w/ceramic diffuser


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks good hof


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Dutch


----------

